# Sandro Gorli output?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I only heard his requiem that were outstanding on the Gesualdo cd on musique d'abord.He is surely agood match whit Gesualdo. but what about his own output.The guy mainly conduct other people music , not his.

I would be curious to know what mister Gorli left us beside his requiem.In my book he is a promessing composer, even if his output is rather small.

What are Sandro Gorli other memorable works, to be mention...
I would like to thank musique d'abord for helping me discover an obscur composer.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

There's this website called "youtube."

It has tons of music by all sorts of people, including Sandro Gorli.

On this site, you can find at least four pieces by Gorli, including a few snips from the requiem.

Not sure I would refer to him as "promising." He very possibly gets more commissions than any other living composer. His output is large. It's the recordings that are few.


----------

